# Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich



## Plastikfern (22. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,

Die Aufgabe lag darin den PVC-Membran Teich zu entfernen, (Vol. 15m3) und einen Neuen Koiteich in PEHD (25m3) zu bauen. Eine Kaskade in PEHD sowie Pumpenbehälter (alle Leitungen mit Zugschiebern montieren) und einen Elektrokasten in PEHD herzustellen. Pflanzenterrassen sowie eine Steinterrasse mit Granitsteinen und auch zwei Schattenterrassen über den Bodenabläufen einzuschweissen. Vortexkammerfilter so umbauen damit der Rücklauf über die Kaskade einlaufen kann. Zwei Bypässe von 160mm und einen PEHD-Skimmer so eng wie möglich an der Stirnseite einschweissen. Arbeitsdauer: 3 Techniker während 142 Stunden um den ganzen Umbau von der Membrane zum PEHD Koiteich. Und hier das Resultat. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XG6YTnSvIw0

MfG
Fernand


----------



## Plastikfern (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

hallo,

Heute Wasser eingefüllt und Pumpe in Betrieb genohmen, alles funkzioniert tadellos.
Nächste Woche wird die Erde beigefügt und die Holzterrassen in Bankirai aufgebaut.

MfG
Fernand


----------



## Moonlight (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Hey Fernand,

der ist sehr schön geworden ... und die Ahornbäumchen erst ... supi! 


Mandy


----------



## Plastikfern (23. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Hi,
Danke Mandy aber die Pflanzen sind nicht die Meinigen, gehören dem Kunden

mfg
fernand


----------



## Moonlight (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Macht doch nix ... sehen trotzdem schick aus   

So ein PEHD-Teich wäre schon das non plus Ultra ... aber leider sauteuer und nicht von Jedem finanzierbar 

Mandy


----------



## Plastikfern (26. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

hi Mandy,

Die Preise sind gefallen, schau hier:_ *Link entfernt wegen Verlinkung zu eigener gewerblicher HP*_
MfG
fernand


----------



## pyro (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Sieht schön aus... wie werden diese Platten denn miteinander verklebt das alles dicht ist und bleibt??


----------



## Plastikfern (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Hi Pyro,

Alle PEHD-Platten sind thermoplastisch verschweisst worden, dazu sollte man einen Handextruder haben.
Mfg
fernand


----------



## pyro (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Das muss dann eine Firma machen oder wie?  Wie lang ist sowas haltbar?


----------



## Plastikfern (27. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Hi,
Nein, ich bin jetzt privat und seit März in Rente aber habe noch alle Schweissmaschinen und helfe im Moment meinen Bekannten und Freunden bei Ihrem Teichumbau. 
Als ich die Firma noch hatte habe ich im PEHD, PVDF, PPs und PVC schon in den 80-gern, Behälter gebaut und die sind Heute noch alle in Betrieb und dicht.
MfG
fernand


----------



## Moonlight (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Hmmm, Link ist weg 
Schade ...

Also wenn man alles am Teich selbst machen kann, ist das natürlich preiswerter und absolut ideal.
Allerdings fehlt mir da das handwerkliche Geschick ... ich mach ja ne Menge, aber an so was trau ich mich dann doch nicht ran (und wenn es nur das faltenfreie Folienverlegen ist).
Aber bei einer Firma hat man bestimmt 50% Material- und 50% Arbeitskosten ...

Mandy


----------



## buddler (28. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

kommt wohl auf die firma oder auf den namen an.
da kann auch schon mal schnell ne 1 vor der 50 stehen.
aber davon ab,geschweißte becken sind top.
gruß jörg


----------



## Plastikfern (1. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Hi,
Vorbereitungen fûr die beiden Bankirai-Holzterrassen;
Und so sieht der Teich im moment aus.


----------



## Plastikfern (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Hi Leute,

Und hier das Schluss-Video, nach unserem Aufbau der beiden Bankirai-Terrassen.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PyJ1tyr490c
MfG
Fernand


----------



## buddler (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

Hi!wie dick ist die Folie denn?oder sind das verschweisste Platten?
Gruß joerg


----------



## Plastikfern (2. Nov. 2011)

*AW: Von der PVC-Folie zum HDPE-Koiteich*

hallo,
Bodenplatten sind HDPE 10 mm, teichmantel sind HDPE 15 mm, Wasserfall sind 15mm 

MfG
Fernand


----------



## hitman1 (1. März 2015)

Hallo,
müssen die Platten so dick sein? Gerade für den Boden sind da nicht 10mm sehr viel?


----------

